

Hastie, a static site generator in Go - marcuskaz
https://github.com/mkaz/hastie

======
namidark
You should eat your own dog food -- I see your personal website is using
Jekyll

~~~
marcuskaz
It is for now. I just finished hastie so it is complete enough for my family
web site, which now uses it. <http://mndkaz.us/>

however, my personal site is a fair bit more complex, I need to finish out
some prev-next links and category lists and then it'll be ready to convert too

------
vlandham
bummer. That's the name i used for my Jekyll 'helper' tool for creating
reports

<https://github.com/vlandham/hastie>

~~~
marcuskaz
ah, that is a bummer, great minds think alike.

I didn't see yours when I searched, I did see an older defunct PHP one @
<https://github.com/claylo/hastie>

